# طائرة التدريب و المعدلة للقتال المتقدم K-8e المصنعة في مصر



## diver002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فى هذا الموضوع سوف اتحدث عن طائرة تدريب نصنعة فى مصر وهى (k8e) 
وارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


*الوصف

طائرة تدريب متقدم تمتاز بقدرة عالية على المناورة بمدى واسع من سرعات الطيران. يتيح تصميم الطائرة مجالاً واسعاً للرؤية وتوزيعاً جيداً للأجهزة والمعدات بالكابينة يماثل الطائرات المقاتلة. تم تزويد الطائرة بأحدث معدات الاتصالات والملاحة والقياس لتناسب احتياجات برامج التدريب المتقدمة، فضلاً عن نظام متطور للتهوية بكابينة الطائرة وكذا نظام هيدروليكي للفرامل وحركة عجلة المقدمة بالإضافة إلى نظام إنقاذ عالي الاعتمادية. محرك الطائرة نفاث تربومروحى يتميز بمعدلات اقتصادية لاستهلاك الوقود مع سهولة الصيانة وهيكل الطائرة مصمم لتنفيذ 14000 ساعة طيران
الأوزان والأبعاد :

الأداء :
وزن الإقلاع 
3700 كجم 
أقصى سرعة
800 كم/ساعة 

الحمولة المفيدة 
943 كجم
سرعة الإقلاع
185 كم/ساعة 

سعة خزان الوقود الداخلية 
780 كجم 
سرعة الهبوط
160 كم/ساعة 
*
*أقصى وزن للإقلاع 
4332 كجم 
معدل الصعود عند سطح البحر
30 متر/ثانية 

الطول الكلى 
11.6 متر
طول ممر الإقلاع
440 متر
واستطاع طلبة الكلية الجوية المصرية قى حفلة التخرج فى عام 2007 بالاقلاع بعدد 40طائرة*
*فى مدة 3دقائق*
*
باع الأجنحة
9.63 متر
طول ممر الهبوط
530 متر

مدى الطيران بالخزانات الإضافية
2140 كم 
أقصى ارتفاع للطيران
13.6 كم

مدى الطيران
3.2 ساعة 
مدى الطيران بالخزانات الداخلية
1560 كم

معامل الحمل
+ 7.33 / -3 g

وتشتطيع هذه الطائرة ان تسنخدم كا قاذفة قنابل كما ترو قى هذه الصورة




*










ارجو ان اكوت قد افدتكم بهذا الموضوع
كنا اننى اعتذر لاى احد اذا كان قد كتب هذا الموضوع من قبلى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بدري علي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وبهدا الجهد الطيب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع

اول مرة اسمع عن الطائرة دى


----------



## مهندس أكرم (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور كثييير


----------



## diver002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------

